# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  [WF4] Cration du moteur d'infrence

## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Je travaille toujours sur mon CMS multiclients et j'en suis arriv au point o je dois automatiser la cration d'un compte client et d'un ou de plusieurs site(s).

L'interface de super administration a t dveloppe avec ASP .net Dynamic Data Web Entities. Cette interface a t et sera complte de plusieurs module dont un workflow persistant bas sur WF4 fonctionnant sur le principe du BPM.

Niveau architecture, j'ai prvu de crer un moteur d'infrence sur une machine indpendante du reste de l'infrastructure. Les mthodes du workflow seront exposes via un ou plusieurs services wcf.

Certains workflow seront dots de dispositifs d'alerte permettant de notifier les dpassements de timout lors d'attente d'action ou de raction utilisateur.

Dois-je raliser un service scheduler qui interrogera le workflow suivant une frquence dtermine pour vrifier si certaines activits doivent tre rveilles ou dclenches ou WF4 est-il dot d'un moteur d'infrence prfabriqu ?  

J'ai commenc  regarder la documentation et je me pose plusieurs questions :

Quel type de projet choisir pour le moteur d'infrence ? Service Windows, autre, application workflow console ? 

Pour le test et le dbogage, vais-je pouvoir dboguer en mme temps le moteur d'infrence, l'application web et le service WCF (je pose cette question car j'ai dj ralis un scheduler multithread et c'tait particulirement difficile  dboguer en raison de la concomitance des tches pour se faire, j'ai d prvoir un mode d'execution monothread sans quoi c'tait pas jouable).

Bref, je suis en vacances en corse, je n'ai pas le temps de me procurer le MS Press et j'aimerais bien finaliser une petite maquette fonctionnelle avant mon retour.

Pour l'instant j'ai trouv le point d'entre suivant : 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd489441.aspx

Et mme en farfouillant, je n'ai rien trouv concernant le moteur d'infrence.

Votre aide serait la bienvenue

++

Laurent

----------


## zeavan

Salut Jordi, il existe une activity delay qui peut tres bien remplacer ton scheduler, a moins d'avoir mal saisie le probleme.

En gros pouquoi creer un scheduler qui a pour tache de faire des ping pong et ne pas laisser au workflow d'avertir lui meme de ces time out.

----------

